# Temperature Controllers



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I recently was reading a thread on how heaters often times either stop working all together or get stuck in heating mode (ie. Hydor inline). One way to get around this is by using a temperature controller. I currently use a Ranco controller on my breeding tank to stimulate the 'breeding season', and it works perfectly (keeps the temperature within +/-1). But I'm starting to believe a controller is a must have accessory on future tanks, especially considering some of the expensive and valuable livestock we keep - a heating failure could prove costly. What do you all think?


----------



## bergzy (Feb 18, 2006)

temp controllers are an almost must when dealing with heating or cooling ones tank..

i have read a lot of horror stories about their heater getting stuck on and just basically frying their tank up.

there are a lot of good controllers out there like

the ranco you mentioned

nema-4

medusa 

and for you really serious aquatic nutjobs: aquacontroller's

these will do basically everything you need to be automated: lights, heating, cooling, shutting lights down if too hot, pH, ORP, dissolved O2, conductivity and cleaing the bathroom toilet are just a few of the things it can do. it is a little pricey but for the hardcore guys...what is money after all?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I hate to admit it, but I've never seen a temp controller.... Do you have a link to some info on them?

I too have heard way too many horror stories about malfunctioning heaters, and would definitely be interested in checking in to the controller.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=13967&N=2004+113767

Definately worth it, IMO, considering how many heaters regularly fail or how thermostats are inaccurate.


----------



## bergzy (Feb 18, 2006)

http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=_A6

http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_controllers_neptune_systems_aquacontroller.asp?CartId=

http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_controllers_aqua_logic.asp?CartId=


----------

